# A fun drawing program on a Mac ?



## rjalex (Mar 16, 2011)

Just switched to a Mac. Suggestions on a fun drawing/colouring program for my 10 yr old daughter ?
Thanks


----------



## edgley (Mar 16, 2011)

try having a look in the App Store, I am sure I remember seeing a free version of something that sounds like what you are after.


----------



## rjalex (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks my friend. So new to the Mac world that I'll have to figure out what the App Store is but I guess I'll google it quickly ! 
TC


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are running the latest 10.6.6 version of OSX you will have a Blue App Store Icon in your Applications List.


----------



## graphic-design-software (May 3, 2011)

I recently launched a free, online graphic design software called Fatpaint.com with tools for vector drawing and lots of cliparts that can be painted. I'm not sure if your daughter is to young, anyway she can give it a try.


----------

